#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  PRomax 3.2

## masir

-----ed version , for sale 
eng.amrattya@yahoo.com

Also have v2.8 at lower price



Email me .See More: PRomax 3.2

----------


## Aladin corp

can you share it freely?

----------


## masir

Sorry sir , 
It takes much time and dedication to make it work .

----------


## banch

make a movie of it.

----------


## lubl

> -----ed version , for sale 
> eng.amrattya@yahoo.com
> 
> Also have v2.8 at lower price
> 
> Email me .








> -----ed Promax 3.2 for sale  .
> Also got promax 2.07 for lower price and hundreds of chemical/petroleum engineering programs for sale with proof
> 
> Email : Eng.amrattya@yahoo.com




dear friends
do not send money for this fucking cheater
he ask you 250 Euro for the software
his western union info is :

first name : Ahmed
Last name : El-sharnoobi
City : Alexandria
Country : Egypt
phone number : 01000908727

and after payment nothing
go to hell cheater
I hope all the worst for you

----------


## romandav

Dear Friends
Same is cheat the

----------


## romandav

is a cheat who steals as lubl says is right is a crook and I think the community should know this.
dont send money never

----------

